# Antidote Bikes - Thoughts?



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

There’s not a ton of reviews out there on these bikes. A few reviews here and there, curious if anyone in the forums has owned, ridden, or seen them in person?

Geo looks good, carbon work is gorgeous and quality looks to be very high (hand laid in poland) and honestly when comparing to brands like SC, Yeti, etc. they don’t seem outrageously priced. Any thoughts?


----------



## eliemath (Aug 27, 2021)

w


----------



## eliemath (Aug 27, 2021)

Carbonjack looks amazing but the geometry seems a bit outdated for a bike of that style.


----------



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

eliemath said:


> Carbonjack looks amazing but the geometry seems a bit outdated for a bike of that style.


Agreed, I think it’s coming up on 3 years since it was released. It could definitely use a slight update to the HTA and STA. The woodsprite is pretty bang on for a do it all trail bike though. Now that they have a trail bike in the lineup it would be cool to see them push the carbon jack into full on enduro bike territory. Interesting note is that is looks like both bikes use 210x55mm shocks while delivering 135mm and 150mm travel.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I’m also curious for the reasons you mention. The points of hesitancy for me relate to warranty issues. How would these be addressed oversees? Also, I’ve only had bad experiences with titanium hardware. I can only find the Enduro-mtb, which is barely more than a press release.

it’d be nice to get someone’s opinions on 450mm stays, as well. This is pretty extreme, though generally I’m open to big stays for big people.


----------



## kapolczer (Sep 23, 2018)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I’m also curious for the reasons you mention. The points of hesitancy for me relate to warranty issues. How would these be addressed oversees? Also, I’ve only had bad experiences with titanium hardware. I can only find the Enduro-mtb, which is barely more than a press release.
> 
> it’d be nice to get someone’s opinions on 450mm stays, as well. This is pretty extreme, though generally I’m open to big stays for big people.


I’m also curious if anyone has dealt with the warranty process. A lot of companies have warranty frames on hand but if Antidote doesn’t do this, does this mean their lead time for warranty frames is the same as when ordering a frame? I’d assume there would be something they offer to expedite that process but maybe someone has a real experience with this?

Geo wise, personally I think the 450mm chainstay is in a good range. I’m 5’9” (1.75m) and my 2020 SJevo has 443mm chainstays and a 445mm reach (although a 63.5 hta which makes the front centre longer) and it is very balanced and still pretty playful, I have no issues lifting the front wheel or slapping the rear end into tight corners . I’ve also had a couple laps on my friends pole evolink and pole machine (size 480mm and 510mm reach) and the 455mm chainstays felt great and positioning was very neutral. From what I’ve felt with longer chainstays, they seem to make longer/slacker front ends feel more manageable in corners, so it is a little interesting that Antidote mixed long chain stays with fair conservative reaches and hta’s.


----------

